# My dear Lula



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

My girl Lula passed away a few days ago. She has been extremely depressed since her sister Sophie passed. A few days before she died I think she had a stroke she was having a very hard time getting around and falling down. Her and Sophie were my first girls ever and its been very difficult lately because 3 of my babies have passed away the last few months. RIP Lula you will be very missed.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm sorry it's sad seeing our babies go.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

Yes Lula had a very special place in my heart. She was my only rat that I could hold out my hand and she would walk into it to be picked up. She showed me the joys of having girls as well as boys

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ushiwakafox (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss  rats are such wonderful pets, little lights in our lives. I understand how you feel, I just lost my two year old girl today. Her and her surviving sister are the first rats I've owned too. 
Thoughts and prayers to all of those who are grieving the loss of their rats <3


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

I have had rats for 7 years now but Ive only had boys until September. Lula and her sister Sophie were in a bad situation. The girl who had them was about to have a baby I was buying a cage from her and she begged me to take her 2 girls or 2 boys. Since I had 4 boys already I took her 2 girls. Lula and Sophie stank so bad the 2 hour trip home. They were infested with lice and the condition of her house was dreadful. When I got them home I cleaned them up and put them in their cage and they werent sure what to do in such a big cage it broke my heart. Im glad I could give them a better life and they knew they were loved

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sassmasteroli (Apr 24, 2014)

aw i'm sorry for your loss, I know how you feel, this also happened to one of my rats when her cagemate passed away, it's horrible watching how depressed they get.


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah she was with my other 2 girls Alice and Daisy but she never got passed losing Sophie. I spent extra cuddle time with her before she passed. I talked to her and told her how much I loved her and the next day she had passed during the night

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Sad news to hear


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you all for your condolences she was an extremely wonderful rat that loved to give kisses

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry


----------

